

Windows 7 Developer Contest - profquail
http://www.code7contest.com/

======
krolley
From the page: "Void in Cuba; Iran; North Korea; Sudan and the Province of
Quebec, Canada."

Just curious, why is quebec also excluded?

~~~
stevecooperorg
That caught my eye, too! My best guess is that it counts as some kind of
gambling or game of chance in Quebec, and there's legal implications. That's
only a guess, though

